# Das größte Bild im Internet…



## AMUN (13 Aug. 2006)

Mal Lust auf ein richtig großes Bild (86400 x 43200 Pixel 1,3GB)??? Dann schaut hier 
http://visibleearth.nasa.gov/view_detail.php?id=7114


Eine kleinere Vorschau habe ich mal hier eingestellt 



​
Viel spaß 
Meister

PS. Bei mir kackt der PC bei der Auflösung „PNG 21600 x 21600 95.5MB“ ab...


----------



## EEHU (14 Aug. 2006)

*lol* bist du thepat, ich müsste ja eine Super Flatrate haben mit 100 % fair use.
Ich kann das Bild nicht downloaden, sorry. Aber es ist bestimmt saugeil. Sieht zumindest aus der ferne so aus.


----------



## eppic (16 Aug. 2006)

MEISTER schrieb:


> PS. Bei mir kackt der PC bei der Auflösung „PNG 21600 x 21600 95.5MB“ ab...


es sollte auch genug arbeitsspeicher da sein  ich hab bei nem 500mb tiff bild (30.000 x irgendwas) 0 probleme 

und bei den 1,3gb bild bräuchte man allerdings ca 2,5gb ram  



EEHU schrieb:


> *lol* bist du thepat, ich müsste ja eine Super Flatrate haben mit 100 % fair use.
> Ich kann das Bild nicht downloaden, sorry. Aber es ist bestimmt saugeil. Sieht zumindest aus der ferne so aus.


warum, 1,3gb is doch nich viel, ich hab n traffic von ~50gb pro monat. ohne emule, kazza, torrent und dem zeug... und auch ohne zocken!


----------



## Sandy81 (16 Aug. 2006)

Ich hab' das mal gar nicht erst probiert. Soooo neu ist mein Rechner beileibe auch nicht, Arbeitsspeicher geht halbwegs, aber die dort vermerkten Ladezeiten von 1-3 Stunden... och nö, das lasse ich mal lieber!






Trotzdem danke für den Post, aber ich muß da bescheidenere Dimensionen wählen. Ab heute sage ich nie mehr: Ein Bild kann gar nicht zu groß sein!


----------



## mad2xlc (16 Aug. 2006)

vom wtc gibts auch noch ein relativ großes. hat aber auch nur mehr 9372x9372 und liegt bei 14MB. hab jetz leider keinen link parat


----------



## eppic (16 Aug. 2006)

solche über großen bilder sind aber auch nich wirklich neu. es gibt zb schon gigapixel bilder oder direkt das gigapixel project, auch damen von kevin hulsey is mit einer größe von 40 x 120 inch bei 300 dpi und einer dateigöße von 1,7gb nich wirklich klein


----------



## Honkmaster (18 Aug. 2006)

oh mann, das sind ja mal bilder oO


----------



## MaoTse (29 Juli 2013)

echt cooles Bild


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Juli 2013)

Mein Drucker ist zu klein keine neue Tapete


----------

